
Amazon announces $20 Echo Buttons - panabee
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/9/27/16374906/amazon-echo-buttons-family-games-connected-alexa
======
panabee
the echo buttons seem potentially very interesting if paired with an API. they
could effectively generalize the amazon dash buttons, which let you shop with
one press of a physical button.

maybe the buttons will also one day display editable text/images to minimize
the need for users to remember what each button does.

